# 1951 Hawthorne Deluxe



## FiftiesKid (Jul 5, 2008)

Someone wants 325.00 or best offer -it's all there apparently and the light works and is rideable as is. Any thoughts?


----------



## MartyW (Jul 5, 2008)

That is a cool bike I wish that I had more room!

Wow, that is a really big headlight!:eek:  I wonder how long that will run on the batteries.


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 5, 2008)

If it was a Deluxe model, it would seem that it would have come with a springer fork, and rear lights built into the carrier. It looks cool, but that chainring is probably ten years older that that bike(prewar Roadmaster). It would have most likely come with the typical propeller style sprocket known to Hawthornes, maybe skip toothed but probably standard pitch chain. If money was no object and I was desparate, $325 might be ok, but nah. pass.


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 6, 2008)

I have seen two others of this bike in person. The first being in my garage, the second being in a coffee shop down the road. Mine doesn't have a springer fork, but the other does. Interestingly enough, the other one also has the same chaining as the one pictured, where mine has the typical Hawthorne chainring.

I'm just going to guess and say considering the prewar chaining (If its original), it was probably made right after the war.


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm. Interesting. Do either of the bikes you're talking about have the rear rack with the directional lights and the switch on the handlebars? I just find it strange that a bike as late as a '51 would still have a prewar chainring.  I know  that there was a lot of excess parts that were utilized after the war,  but I agree, if that chainring is original, it would seem more likely that it was an earlier model than a '51.  Or maybe there was just a crap-load of those chainrings left over and it took that long to use them all.  Regardless, creatively speaking, that is one of my favorite designs. Seems like someone should make a coffee table book of vintage chainring designs-  Sometimes it is the most interesting part of the bike...


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is the bike in the coffee shop down the road. It is in pretty damn nice original condition. I am thinking that the bike in the beginning of the post (along with this one) is late 40's, where mine is early 50's. They are very similar, but there are a few very small changes in the tanks, chainguards, etc. Also, mine doesnt have a springer.

(sorry for the crappy laptop picture)


----------

